# Marketing Spring Break Apparel



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

We're thinking about marketing t-shirts and other apparel in our regional area for Spring Break. This would be Daytona Beach, St. Augustine and Jacksonville Beach. We're just not sure how to start and if spring break is a big opportunity. From what I've seen on Google, there's not much to be found regarding t-shirts (not much clothing at all, in fact, unless you count thongs ). It may not be something worthwhile, unless we can hook up with a band or something. Anybody had any good experiences with this?? thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Are you planning on selling outdoors to the college kids?

I think I've read about people doing this before. You may need some panhandling permits, but if you can get the right designs, I'm sure they would sell.


----------

